# is milk bad



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

My little bratty girl came flyin in the room a min ago and she had been in the other family room by herself. Well that is just weird so i knew something was up.
Went out there looked around, found a cup that earlier had a little milk in it, and NOW has NONE. The little fart leaned over the arm of the couch and sipped out of the cup that was on the end table and drank it. And she didn't even knock the cup over!!! Urgh. I am hoping this won't upset her tummy, but if it does that's what she gets!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

im sure she will be ok my german shepard done it before and as far as i remember she was fine. 

heres something i found online about it 
Some dogs have absolutely no problem digesting dairy products. Others experience acute intestinal symptoms… like gas, diarrhea or vomiting.

It all comes down to how your dog handles a specific nutrient found in milk… a nutrient known as lactose.

I know you’ve probably heard of lactose before… but what exactly is it?

Well, lactose is actually a kind of sugar… not just one single sugar… but two sugar molecules chemically linked together.

In order for a dog to digest milk… the lactose must first be broken apart into its two more basic… and easy-to-absorb… sugars.

And that’s just it. You see, a dog’s body must be able to produce its own special lactose-splitting enzyme… an enzyme known as lactase.

And that’s one thing very few dogs can reliably do.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well she better not do any nasty poopin in the house!!! lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Ha! 

She pulled an AJ :lol: :lol:

She will be fine, AJ has stolen tea, milk, iced tea, sprite .. god the list goes on!
I never leave unattended mugs or glasses near him he's a little lush.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Ha!
> 
> She pulled an AJ :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


LOL he's a regular party animal!!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Right-o. Each doggie will handle it differently.  Leila has an iron tummy though so I'm betting she won't bat an eye about it! (Unless it was gross, old, spoiled milk that you have been leaving out since Thanksgiving!) 

And for what it's worth, my pups like milk... and have never had any ill effects!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> Right-o. Each doggie will handle it differently.  Leila has an iron tummy though so I'm betting she won't bat an eye about it! (Unless it was gross, old, spoiled milk that you have been leaving out since Thanksgiving!)
> 
> And for what it's worth, my pups like milk... and have never had any ill effects!


She does have a cast iron stomach for sure.  It's been sitting there since last night i guess. lol My kids NEVER put their dishes away unless caught and scolded. Pffttt!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She'll be OK might give her the squirts though. Trigger did that w/ a bowl of cereal (cocoa puff milk no less) and he was fine, they are brats!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah im sure shel be fine my dog had some before when i was out the room and she was fine


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She has been HORRIBLE since i put her on this diet. UGH!!!! She is still obsessed with food, and finding it. But she looks better so i am THRILLED!!!!!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

cherper said:


> She has been HORRIBLE since i put her on this diet. UGH!!!! She is still obsessed with food, and finding it. But she looks better so i am THRILLED!!!!!


what do you mean by shes been horrible? lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

codyann said:


> what do you mean by shes been horrible? lol


Horrible meaning constantly on the "hunt" for food. searching floors, end tables, coffee table, trash bag chewing. etc.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

lol aww bless her, how much weight has she lost?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

She should be fine, may get some soft stools, milk gives Zoey mega diarrhea.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i know that milk is very bad for puppies but if she drank it then nothing will happen.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so glad dexter never steals my drink. i even leave out a bowl of cereal with milk on my desk where he can get to it but he knows better. so i give him some cereal as a treat for being good after 

i only give dexter catsip milk which is sold at petsmart


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Every time any of my animals have had milk it has given them the runs really bad


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

codyann said:


> lol aww bless her, how much weight has she lost?


1/2 lb last i checked


----------

